
Haraka - a Node.js mail server - hanszeir
https://github.com/baudehlo/Haraka
======
gecko
Has anyone used this enough to tell me why it'd be a better pick than Lamson
(<http://lamsonproject.org/>)? Web servers, unlike web servers, don't strike
me as an arena where async is very useful.

~~~
s2r2
<https://github.com/Vagabond/gen_smtp>

Just stumbled upon this, probably not just vaguely related, too.

------
jarin
This is fantastic, I was just looking for a way to turn incoming emails into
Resque jobs for a weekend project without having to mess with postfix mail
filters, and I was just about to resort to paying for SendGrid.

------
karteek
Nice. Looks like a Node.js port of qpsmtpd - <http://smtpd.develooper.com/>

Edit: Just found that author has noted that Haraka is quite similar to
Qpsmtpd.

------
qsun
node.js is Evented I/O. It might not be a perfect match for mail server. Not
like in Comet or other similar situations, SMTP sessions are highly batched
and not that human-interactive. There might be very little inactive open
connections on a typical mail server.

But based on document, "Haraka's primary purpose is to provide you with a much
easier to extend mail server than most available SMTP servers out there such
as Postfix, Exim or Microsoft Exchange, yet while still running those systems
for their excellent ability to deliver mail to users."

------
nodesocket
Very cool. Seems a bit confusing though, how is a simple SMTP forwarder client
configured? Something similar to msmtp?

